# Prendre soins de son mac



## TH3Mjuss (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro retina et j'aimerais le garder le plus longtemps  possible.
C'est pourquoi je me demande comment l'entretenir le mieux possible, aussi bien au niveau esthétique qu'au niveau hardware.

Les questions qui me viennent en tête actuellement sont:
- Comment faire pour garder la batterie en bonne état ? Je sais qu'il faut qu'elle ait des cycles et qu'il ne faut pas laisser le chargeur constamment branché, mais à partir de combien de % faut-il le mettre ?
- Comment nettoyé les traces de sueur ? Vous savez les traces blanchâtre qui reste après de longues heures de boulot sur nos petits joujoux..
- Quel est la meilleure manière de nettoyé son écran ? Avec un produit spécial ou un bon vieux chiffon suffit ?

Voilà si vous avez d'autres trucs et astuces pour garder mon MBPr en bon et due forme, sa serait avec plaisir que je prendrais en compte vos commentaires. 
Bonne soirée,
TH3Mjuss


----------



## Powerboobook (2 Janvier 2013)

Je vadrouille pas mal avec mon Retina, j'ai acheté une coque qui protège intégralement l'alu du portable et du coup pas de soucis à se faire au niveau des traces

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-for-macbook-pro-with-retina-display?fnode=50


----------



## TH3Mjuss (2 Janvier 2013)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Je vadrouille pas mal avec mon Retina, j'ai acheté une coque qui protège intégralement l'alu du portable et du coup pas de soucis à se faire au niveau des traces
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-for-macbook-pro-with-retina-display?fnode=50



Merci pour ta réponse, c'est vrai que c'est bien pratique pour les voyageurs... Je pensais m'en prendre une aussi 
En revanche, sa ne résous pas le problème des traces, car elle apparaissent en ayant les mains moites à force de taper, et se trouvent donc au niveau des poignets, soit à droite et à gauche du trackpad.


----------



## Deleted member 1067676 (2 Janvier 2013)

Attention, des utilisateurs (notamment sur le Apple Store anglais) se sont plaint la mauvaise dissipation thermique engendrée par ce genre de coque qui couvre le dessous du Mac.


----------



## Doan (2 Janvier 2013)

Pizoo a dit:


> Attention, des utilisateurs (notamment sur le Apple Store anglais) se sont plaint la mauvaise dissipation thermique engendrée par ce genre de coque qui couvre le dessous du Mac.



Damne !! Sérieux ? Je vais reconsidérer l'achat que je comptais faire alors oO


----------



## TH3Mjuss (2 Janvier 2013)

Moi aussi, car j'utilise mon mac de manière assez intense...


----------



## Garvleiz (2 Janvier 2013)

J'ai une coque achetée chez mac mac et elle est complètement grillagée sur le dessous et en plus cette coque à des pieds antidérapants qui soulèvent un peu plus la BÊTE...

C'est mieux qu'avant je pousse le CPU à 80% régulièrement et j'ai perdu 5° en moyenne au capteur de température du CPU et carte graphique et les ventillos tourne un peu moins ...

Perso l'entretient logiciel un coup d'Onyx toute les semaine et ça t'enlève le calcaire des fosses sur lesquelles tu as surfés... Et (pas encore fait avec le rétina volontairement (changement de SSD à l'apple store le mien c'est cassé)) réinstaller ton système tout les deux ans et repartir à 0 en ayant sauvegardé les infos et appui évidement.

sinon lingette antistatique tout les jours pour l'écran. Chiffon imbibé (un peu) d'alcool pour le clavier ça enlève les saleté de manière super efficace. Et je pense qu'un jour je l'ouvrirais pour nettoyer les ventilos

Voilou ...........


----------



## Doan (2 Janvier 2013)

Sur pour l'alcool sur le clavier ?


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

genre alcool à bruler ça enlève complètement le gras que tu peux avoir laissé ... même si tu ne le vois pas tout de suite ... Tu as certainement du voir des clavier tout brillant à l'endroit ou on tape le plus eh bien ce n'est pas de l'usure mais de la crasse ... le but ce n'est pas de reverser un flacon sur ton clavier non ... tu prends un chiffon propre que tu humidifie avec l'alcool et tu enlève la crasse en passant sur les touches (c'est mieux quand il est éteint ) après plusieures années mon vieil ordi est toujours comme neuf ...


----------



## pimousse42 (3 Janvier 2013)

Pizoo a dit:


> Attention, des utilisateurs (notamment sur le Apple Store anglais) se sont plaint la mauvaise dissipation thermique engendrée par ce genre de coque qui couvre le dessous du Mac.



Je confirme aussi.
La dissipation de fait par conduction de chaleur par l'alu.
Si on une coque en plastique même grillagé, la conduction thermique ne se fait pas.
La chaleur ne va pas passer par les petit trou de la grille mais avec l'élément en contact avec l'alu.
dans ce cas la coque en plastique.
Et niveau dissipation thermique on a fait mieux que le plastique.

De plus, je me suis aperçu avec des portable qui avait une coque de plusieurs année avait des problème de charnière.
La coque a un poids, ce poids ajouter à celui de l'écran génère une usure de la charnière.
J'ai vu des portable qui ne tenait plus l'écran correctement.
Le poids de l'écran étant devenu trop important.


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

Ok mais moi en tant qu'utilisateur je ne m'en plein pas ... la preuve en image


----------



## TH3Mjuss (3 Janvier 2013)

TH3Mjuss a dit:


> - Comment faire pour garder la batterie en bonne état ? Je sais qu'il faut qu'elle ait des cycles et qu'il ne faut pas laisser le chargeur constamment branché, mais à partir de combien de % faut-il le mettre ?



Mis à part le problèmes de dissipation de chaleur, vous avez une idée pour la batterie ?
Bonne journée, 
TH3Mjuss


----------



## neoback45 (3 Janvier 2013)

Moi je le laisse brancher tout le temps!
Ca fait 3 mois que je l'ai et j'en suis a 5 Cycles.
Il faut surtout pas utiliser la batterie si tu le laisse chez toi, il faut le laisser sur secteur, enfin c'est ce que j'avais lu...


----------



## Doan (3 Janvier 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Moi je le laisse brancher tout le temps!
> Ca fait 3 mois que je l'ai et j'en suis a 5 Cycles.
> Il faut surtout pas utiliser la batterie si tu le laisse chez toi, il faut le laisser sur secteur, enfin c'est ce que j'avais lu...



Tu es certain que c'est bon d'être constamment branché sur secteur ? C'est vrai que lorsque nous sommes branché sur secteur et que la batterie est à 100%, cette dernière se déconnecte ?


----------



## TH3Mjuss (3 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'ai plutôt lu le contraire neoback45...
Mais ce serait génial si ce que tu dis s'avère vrai !
Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ?


----------



## Polystyrène (3 Janvier 2013)

Perso pour le MacBook Pro Retina 15" que j'ai acheté lundi dernier ( à l'Apple Store Opéra, avant le braquage ) j'ai trouvé dans le magasin MacWay de Paris une coque iPearl pour le Mac : elle est superbe. Tant bien que la Speck, mais seulement pour 20 !  De plus, il y a des cales pour surélever le Mac ! Magique 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...k-coque-de-protection.html#product-avis-conso


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

OUi la batterie une fois arrivée à sa charge complète "se débranche" et on est directement alimenté ... pour preuve les différents logos:

aucun quand tu utilise ta batterie, un éclair quand il charge et une prise quand tu es branché et à 100%...


----------



## TH3Mjuss (3 Janvier 2013)

C'est cool sa , je croyais qu'il fallait éviter de laisser les mac sur secteur


----------



## Doan (3 Janvier 2013)

TH3Mjuss a dit:


> C'est cool sa , je croyais qu'il fallait éviter de laisser les mac sur secteur



Idem, bonne chose a savoir


----------



## neoback45 (3 Janvier 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Tu es certain que c'est bon d'être constamment branché sur secteur ? C'est vrai que lorsque nous sommes branché sur secteur et que la batterie est à 100%, cette dernière se déconnecte ?



Il suffit d'observer les cycle de charges : 5 en 3 mois et j'ai du le débrancher en gros 5 fois...


----------



## Doan (3 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi as tu acheter un portable si ce n'est pour le bouger que 5 fois sur tes 3 mois d'utilisation ?


----------



## KevZqn (3 Janvier 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Pourquoi as tu acheter un portable si ce n'est pour le bouger que 5 fois sur tes 3 mois d'utilisation ?



Bah parce que des fois les gens aiment pas trop les fixes et quand c'est urgent (voyage) on peut le transporter


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Pourquoi as tu acheter un portable si ce n'est pour le bouger que 5 fois sur tes 3 mois d'utilisation ?



Stop Stop Stop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Voici le Top 5 des raison pour lesquels il a peut-être un portable:

- Quelqu'un connait un fixe avec un écran retina ???
- Un jour quand je retrouverais mon boulot j'aurais besoin de portabilité. 
- franchement pas la place chez moi pour un fixe
- J'ai pas de télé (ça existe j'en fais partit) et j'aime voir des film dans mon lit. (là je me sens moins seul)
- Lors de tout mes déplacements j'ai toujours trouvé des prises....

Peut-être qu'une de ces seules raisons peu motiver quelqu'un à avoir un portable comme unique PC...


----------



## Doan (3 Janvier 2013)

Ok.
Pour en revenir à la batterie, pourquoi même s'il j'ai l'icône avec la prise sur la batterie, avec l'utilitaire Istat ou encore Coconut Battery, on me dit que la batterie n'est pas chargé à 100%, il m'indique même un temps avant la fin de la charge...


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

J'ai déjà vu cela mais uniquement avec mountain lion avec i stat menus c'est la même chose.

Même avec une batterie neuve n'ayant pas un seul cycle.
Bref en fait il y a la capacité théorique de la batterie qui est très légèrement supérieure à la capacité réelle. Et sous ML les utilitaires te disent que ta batterie peux encore se charger alors qu'elle est à son max et qu'elle est court-circuitée... c'est du moins ce que j'ai appris.


----------



## Doan (3 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci.


----------



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

no problem ... mais c'est vrai que ça ma également turlupiné ...


----------



## neoback45 (4 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> Stop Stop Stop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Voici le Top 5 des raison pour lesquels il a peut-être un portable:
> 
> ...



Merci a tous lol.
En gros j'ai pas trop la place pour un fix et l'écran retina m'a conquit.
Puis lors de déplacement c'est quand même pratique, surtout en vacances.
Et puis d'abord j'achète ce que je veux lol
Non plus sérieusement c'est une question de pratique


----------

